# Were do the inhabitants of ME go when they die?



## Manwe (Nov 11, 2003)

I have always wondered were the people would go after they die. Would be as simple as heaven or hell or would they return or something . I think Tolkien was a Christian so he might have made it as heaven or hell. I always deluded they might go to the Grey Havens 
What are your thoughts?


----------



## Halasían (Nov 11, 2003)

Don't edit my post, post your own. i think that was a rude thing to do because you make it look like I said something I didn't.

Mens gift was their mortality. It is my belief and opinion that their spirit went to dwell with Eru, a place where the immortal elves could not go.


----------



## Beleg (Nov 11, 2003)

Men's fate is unknown, all we know is that their spirits leave the confines of Arda after their death. The fea of most elves go to the Halls of Mandos in Aman where they wait in turn to be reincarnated sooner or later. 
Grey Havens is a mere shore on Middle-earth, no more, part of the harbour of Mithlond.


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 11, 2003)

Also, I believe the _fëar_ of some very few men are sent to the Halls of Mandos, like that of Túrin Turambar.
But others know far more than I. Wasn't there an essay called _Ósanwe-Kenta_ which dealt with this sort of thing?


----------



## Aulë (Nov 11, 2003)

The Dwarves believe that their spirits go to the Halls of Mandos, to a pace set aside by Mahal (Aulë) to assist in the Rebuilding of Aman after the Final Battle.


----------



## Manwe (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Beleg _
> *Grey Havens is a mere shore on Middle-earth, no more, part of the harbour of Mithlond. *


Doh! *gunshot in the background* I feel so stupid 
I should have looked into that a bit more!
Thanks for expanding my knowledge on the subject, guys, but I would also like to know (stupid newbies always wanting to know more!) what the Halls of Mandos are described as in the book, just cause I'm so silly


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 12, 2003)

> Also, I believe the fëar of some very few men are sent to the Halls of Mandos, like that of Túrin Turambar.



All Men's fëa passed into the halls of Mandos before leaving the circles of the world. 

Túrin Turambar was no different from any Men, he died and passed on to the circles of the world. The prophecy given in the _Lost Road_ (HoME 5) claiming he will come back at the Dagor Dagorath was rejected by Tolkien and Andreth's prophecy that he would slay Ancalagon in the War of Wrath _(Problem of Ros; HoME 12)_ proved to be false, since it is Eärendil who slays Ancalagon.


----------

